# Display track info from Spotify in Chevy Cruze 2015



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Did you install a PDIM for Bluetooth music streaming in your car? What kind of phone are you using? Typically the green-screen radios don't support Bluetooth music streaming unless you upgrade the PDIM.


----------



## hagaiattias (Oct 9, 2018)

I didn't install a PDIM, but maybe the previous owner installed it. How can I check?
My phone is a Xiaomi Mi6.


----------



## hagaiattias (Oct 9, 2018)

ideas?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

That would explain it. If you are able to stream Bluetooth audio instead of just calls, that's all that I can think of.

Not sure if it will display things from Spotify, although there may be a setting in Spotify (I'm not seeing it on mine) or Bluetooth settings of your phone.


----------



## hagaiattias (Oct 9, 2018)

Couldn't find that setting as well. I'll just live with it. thanks!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Not an answer, just a sidebar.

I have used the USB port to charge, while also having the mini (micro?) stereo plug both plugged in and the green screen gives track info but not folder data. I was able to stream via cell phone. I could / can not jump to middle or fast forward / rewind though. Only skip even though the radio controls on the dash reflect the possibility.


----------



## hagaiattias (Oct 9, 2018)

were you using BT to stream?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

The spotify to the phone via wi-fi and wired to the Cruze


----------

